# Dishwasher power supply



## Bootleg (Apr 15, 2010)

Does a SFR dishwasher need a 20 amp designated circuit, if so what is the intent of this code?

Thank you.


----------



## north star (Apr 15, 2010)

** **

*Bootleg,*

*Table E3604.2(1) in the `06 IRC requires "the nameplate rating of all fastened-in-place*

*appliances other than dryers, ranges, air conditioing equipment and space heating*

*equipment."*

*Essentially, if the appliance calls for a 20 amp. circuit, then it should be installed on*

*one. IMO, the ' intent ' is to have the appliance installed per manufacturer'*

*requirements.*

** **


----------



## raider1 (Apr 15, 2010)

110.3(B) in the NEC requires that listed appliances be installed in accordance with any instructions included with their listing and labeling.

So if the dishwasher installation instructions require a dedicated 20 amp circuit you would need to supply the dishwasher with one.

Also if there is no specific circuit requirement 210.23(A)(2) allows a fixed in place appliance to be installed on a circuit with other outlets are supplied provided that that appliance does not exceed 50% of the branch circuit ampere rating.

Chris


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 16, 2010)

I've often seen a dishwasher & garbage disposal on the same circuit.  They're seldom in use at the same time in a residence.


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 16, 2010)

While one might use the manufacturer's "requirements," to show that an installation is to code, it is a bit shaky for the AHJ to enforce the manufacturer's "requirements."

In essence the manufacturer's "requirements" are simply one prescription. The electrical code is another. I think it is proper for the builder to decide which prescription to follow.


----------



## Yankee (Apr 16, 2010)

GHRoberts said:
			
		

> While one might use the manufacturer's "requirements," to show that an installation is to code, it is a bit shaky for the AHJ to enforce the manufacturer's "requirements."In essence the manufacturer's "requirements" are simply one prescription. The electrical code is another. I think it is proper for the builder to decide which prescription to follow.


I would have to respectfully disagree. The manufacturer's instructions prevail.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 17, 2010)

E4001.2 Installation. Appliances and equipment shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer's installation instructions.

"Shall" doesn't allow much room for interpretation (2003 IRC).


----------



## conarb (Apr 17, 2010)

That actually came up here a few years ago, Bosch's dishwasher instructions do not call for an air-gap, appliance salesmen were selling ladies Bosch dishwashers on the basis that they didn't have to have an ugly air-gap on their pretty granite countertops, I went to the CBO in a local AHJ with a copy of the Bosch installation instructions requesting the code be waived in favor of the manufacturers' installation instructions, he said no way, the code prevailed over manufacturer's instructions. Of course we are talking the UPC here in California.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 18, 2010)

In that case I would go with "Where the requirements of referenced standards or manufacturer's installation instructions do not conform to the minimum provisions of this code, the provisions of this code shall apply"


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 20, 2010)

Yankee said:
			
		

> I would have to respectfully disagree. The manufacturer's instructions prevail.


I have often discarded the wire nuts provided with a piece of equipment. Used my own. Despite the instruction that indicates that the wire nuts to be used are the ones in the package. I suppose most inspectors would allow the substitution. Now we are talking about how much deviation from the instructions an AHJ will allow.


----------



## texas transplant (Apr 20, 2010)

How far you deviate from the manufacturers installation instructions should be a "common sense" approach (I know used those C S words again), but if the wire nuts are rated the same wire size, etc., etc., I don't see a problem.  I sure wouldn't make a contractor send a garbage disposal back just because the package had one to few wire nuts in it.  So I agree with TimNY's reply.

Installing a 15 amp circuit for a 20 amp device, no.

The common thing I hear from contractors who want to vary from manufacturer's instructions is "I have always done it this way", but if we are going to protect the public, the installation needs to be the way the manufacturer says so the warranties etc. stay in full force or effect; unless what they are doing is unsafe.


----------

